# how to remove pin from cpu



## masihrashidi (Nov 20, 2010)

hi to every one work for gold 
i want method to remove pin from cpu if i dissolve it on acid the pin will dissolve in acid & it will make problem did any one 
know any method


----------



## martyn111 (Nov 20, 2010)

Try the crock pot method, cover the cpus with hydrochloric acid and set the crock pot on low, the acid will dissolve the pins leaving hollow 'tubes' of gold, decant off the acid and then refine the gold tubes by your chosen method (AR, AC)
This is just a pointer, more detail is available by doing a search of the forum using crock pot as your keyword.


----------



## w0lvez (Nov 21, 2010)

Why don't you just remove the PIN out from the processor and dissolve it on AR.


----------



## martyn111 (Nov 21, 2010)

w0lvez said:


> Why don't you just remove the PIN out from the processor and dissolve it on AR.



The way I read the question was that he was trying to remove the core of the pins before he dissolved the gold, in a sense recovering the gold before refining it, to produce a cleaner solution to precipitate the gold from.

The whole pin will dissolve in the AR but if you can remove base metals before dissolving the gold you will be removing possible contaminates.


----------



## butcher (Nov 21, 2010)

martyn111, yes that is very good advice, for small amounts of gold will be lost ( or very difficult to deal with), in solutions of aqua regia heavily contaminated with base metals.

let us say we used Aqua regia on an CPU, dissolving gold copper kovar tin lead or whatever, well if this CPU was not crushed to fine powder (even crushed has its own set of troubles), and all of the metals in it were completely dissolved (metals inside of cpu may be hard for acids to (reach) leach, bubbles of acids may block entry of fresh acid, and not all of the base metals will be dissolved this will leave elemental metals for the gold in solution to plate back to,(which may now be hidden inside the CPU, now you discard this “leached cpu” with some of your gold plated out inside of it
.
now we have a dirty solution of gold and base metals, well the gold(ions salts) may latch onto these base metals (ions salts) in solution as we try to precipitate gold, some of our gold will not precipitate normally, well we could shove some more copper out of solution or cement out the little gold with copper, but now we still have a contaminated gold precipitant, yes you may get some gold by using these methods but losses can be much higher and success can be little to none depending on situations.

when eliminating the base metals is such an easy step and your yields and processing will go much smoother and less problems, it can be hard enough for a new guy to learn to recover and process his scrap, and going straight to aqua regia to leach CPU's is setting yourself up for trouble and losses

Once the base metals are removed from the fine gold, the HCl/bleach will dissolve the gold easily, and this solution can be easier to retrieve gold from, (as opposed to aqua regia) as no nitrates to vapor off, and a little excess chlorine is easier to eliminate.


----------



## martyn111 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the extra detail you included above Butcher, I have been reading the forum for over 2 years now and that is the first time I have read a detailed reasoning for not producing dirty solutions containing values, I am aware that Harold speaks regularly about drag down but that is the first time I have heard why drag down accures.
It just makes sense, to me, not to dissolve a lot of base metals with the values if the base metals can be eliminated before the values go into solution. Rubbish in, rubbish out.


----------

